# Feature Update To Windows 10, Version 1803, Not Installing.



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Have been advised numerous times that a restart is just needed to install this.
After what seems like dozens of restarts it has failed to install, and the prompts have caused numerous interruptions.
This is a Toshiba L450 Windows 10 Laptop.
It was originally a Windows 7 machine but was force upgraded to Windows 10.
Since then it seems to struggle with updates, certainly major updates.
Help would be appreciated please.
Thanks.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Major updates in Win10 can be tedious, if an interim update fails, the OS fails to update to the next release...

The best way is to find the offending KB, manually download it from the Microsoft update catalog, install it manually and let the new updates install automatically.

There were a lot of problematic updates end of March/Apr...


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi tristar.
Good to hear from you.
Hope all is well with you.
I thought that everything was fairly well up to date prior to this major,1803, update.
Afraid that I am unsure how to go about manually downloading from Microsoft Update Catalogue.
Installed Updates History shows everything prior to this as successfully installed.
There is no mention of any failed installations.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/3159635/windows-10-update-assistant


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Corday.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

After nearly 5 hours of downloading I got a message to say something went wrong and advising to turn off antivirus and try again.
Disappointing.
Will leave it at that for today.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ugh! :4-treadmi What AV are you using. If it's Windows Defender you shouldn't get that message.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I wrote this to make the exercise a little easier, it still daunts many, however read through it carefully it really is quite simple to follow, OR print it out and let an experienced friend use it, it works has done so on many computers, with your problem.

View attachment WIN 10 UPDATES STUCK FORUM FIX.doc


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Corday said:


> Ugh! :4-treadmi What AV are you using. If it's Windows Defender you shouldn't get that message.


It is one called 360.
Have been using it for years without problems.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Many thanks jenae.
Will check that out.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Celtic22 said:


> It is one called 360.
> Have been using it for years without problems.


That if memory serves is Norton and it could well cause a issue.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Norton 360, then it's good, if it's any other 360, I think OP needs to talk to Chemist..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Norton 360 should be disabled prior to updating Windows.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup that is what would be best.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think that it is actually Chinese in origin.
Full name is 360 Total Security.

As I had to go out this morning and as Microsoft Updater was already running I decided to let it run while I was out.
It failed again - and that was with Antivirus off!
Error code Ox80070005.
It is getting on for midnight now but I hope tomorrow to give jenae's suggestion a spin.
Thanks folks.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry, jenae, but I found that totally overwhelming and I would be about the most tech savvy in my group - which is a sad reflection on the rest!
Windows Update Assistant has failed again, and Windows Update in Settings has also
failed once more.
I am thinking of giving it a rest for a while as these things often come right in their own time.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just ran the Troubleshooter.
Says that Windows Update Components must be repaired but gives no information as to how.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In an elevated Command Prompt run dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth
After that again in the elevated CP run sfc /scannow. Try updating now.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Says that the online/cleanup-image/Restorehealth option is unknown


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run the SFC scan.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Did that while I was waiting.
Did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Cold-boot. If you didn't disable Norton. Make sure it is. Now try the update. For our info, what is the last "failed" update in "View Update History" + last successful?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I am afraid the only way to fix this is to follow my instructions, (thats why we wrote them) the registry mod removes the component store problem, it does work and is really the only method to employ, print it out take it to a repair shop, it really does only look difficult, though all you have to do is copy and paste the cmd's .


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Last failed install attempt on 7/11/2018 - Ox80240034.
Security update for Adobe successfully installed 7/11/18
and KB4023057 Successfully installed on 7/7/2018.
I don't think that my antivirus is from the Norton stable.
It is 360 Total Security and it is turned off.
It will take some time after the cold boot to run the update.
As it is close to midnight I will probably leave it for tomorrow.
Many thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Would this be it https://www.360totalsecurity.com/en/


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, that is it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See post 2 here https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/fo...able-active-protection-in-360-total-security/ it may still have a process running, can't hurt to check.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, concerned you might have a firewall problem as well, open a cmd prompt as admin. search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open. copy ALL the below cmd, then right click anywhere in the cmd prompt window and select "paste" the cmd will append to the prompt. Press enter.

echo > 0 & systeminfo | find /V /I "hotfix" | find /V "KB" >> 0 & WMIC /Node:localhost /Namespace:\\root\SecurityCenter2 Path AntiVirusProduct Get displayName /format:list >> 0 & wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Notepad will open with a lot of data, save this to your desktop, and use the "go advanced" thread option to access the "attachment" option, attach the file to your reply. This will tell us a lot about your system.

We have had experience with your AV it is unsuitable for windows ten, all you need is windows defender.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Many thanks for recent replies.
Just by way of update;
I have now totally uninstalled 360 Total Security and I am now going to try to install the 1803 Update from a cold boot.
Installing this update is a very slow process, taking hours at a time, and I thank you all for your patience with this and I apologise for delays in getting back.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

No Joy.
However, an article in the current edition of my computer magazine says that Avira is responsible for this issue and to check C:\ Programme Files for any mention of Avira.
I did check and, although it is a long time since I tried Avira, sure enough it is mentioned in the files.
However, when I tried to uninstall this it informed me that
This action can't be completed because the folder or a file in it is open in another program.
As Microsoft also says that the problem is caused by an antivirus I would like to try this avenue.
I should point out that there is no mention of Avira in Control Panel - Uninstall a programme - or in Revo Uninstaller.
The problem can no longer be 360 Total Security.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you checked Aviras website for their uninstall tool and tried running that.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Will do.
Thanks joeten.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Avira directed me to Settings > System > Apps and Features, but there is no mention of
Apps and Features in System.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Now it gets complicated but doable: https://www.avira.com/en/support-for-home-knowledgebase-detail/kbid/902


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can try the Avira Removal Tool first, then follow up with their instructions https://www.techsupportall.com/avira-uninstall-tool/


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen.
Have removed all the Avira stuff in safe mode.
Now to try the 1803 Update again.
It will doubtless take some time.

ps Whoever designed Windows Safe Mode in Windows 10 sure had some sense of humour!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Celtic22 said:


> ps Whoever designed Windows Safe Mode in Windows 10 sure had some sense of humour!


All Microsoft Engineers and Programmers must have a Masters Degree in sadistic humor to be employed. :grin:


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

That explains it!


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Failed yet again.
Running the troubleshooter says:
Potential Windows Update Database Error Detected - not fixed.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, no disrespect to my colleagues here, however you are wasting your time, the registry mod must be done and then the dism cmd can work, it must be done in the RE when no user accounts are loaded. The only way to fix this is to do what I posted (has worked on thousands of computers) OR do a fresh clean install, a reset will fail for the same reasons the update does. Backup important data, do a clean install and leave all windows apps and settings as defaults and you will enjoy your computer, trouble free like most of us.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the method detailed in my post does work, however over the weekend I had some conference calls, we discussed this problem and it was suggested MS have upgraded the windows update cleanup from advanced disk clean options. Tested on a problem machine and it worked, updates downloaded and installed afterwards.

Search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open, copy and paste this cmd into the cmd window it will append to the prompt, press enter.

%SystemRoot%\System32\Cmd.exe /c Cleanmgr /sageset:65535 & Cleanmgr /sagerun:65535

A window will open with options to check, each option has a description underneath make sure you check "windows update cleanup" you can safely check most of the options (if an ESD drive shows I would leave that one unchecked).

Be patient this takes awhile to complete, just let it run. Restart computer afterwards. Check for updates now.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi jenae,
Very many thanks for your replies, and also for thinking of this issue at the weekend.
Apologies for delay in getting back.
I am running that cmd now.
The update will probably take some time.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Failed to install.
Ox8024200d.
Status keeps reverting to installing, having finished the cycle.
Current Status - installing 8%.
It will continue installing and then go back to zero.
As it is quite late I will have to leave it at that for tonight.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, If I were you having spent a long time on this, I would backup my essential data and do a fresh clean install, the latest version is on the MS download site


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks jenae.
No success today either.
Yes, it is time to look at the options.


----------

